# HSS Drill Bit sets



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm stuck between;

this https://www.toolstation.com/abracs-hss-titanium-drill-bit-set/p97430

and

this https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-straight-shank-hss-drill-bits-25-piece-set/2726v

With the Abracs you get a better case

With the Erbauer you get 11, 12 and 13mm any one of which would cost you the difference in price, but how often would you need those large sizes?

Anybody got either or used both?

Anything else out there that's even better value?


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Actually, just noticed the case on the Abracs is exactly the same as this Bosch set

https://www.toolstation.com/bosch-hss-r-titanium-metal-drill-bit-set/p65460

so, who's manufacturing for who here?


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

The case is just a similar style, it's definitely not exactly the same! Many differences - colour, the finger grip near the front is recessed on one but not on the other, the angled plastic insert, the holes in the front of the silver drill holder, the writing, the rivets.....

I have some Erbauer bits and they're good. Bosch are also good. Never used abracs. DeWalt, although not in your links, are also good. Personally, I'd probably buy the Erbauer if I wanted a large set, or a smaller DeWalt set if I didn't.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Think it really depends on what your using them for and how often your upswing, occasional use then any of them will be fine, the better the drill bit, you stand a chance of it lasting longer / staying sharper...



DTB said:


> .....I have some Erbauer bits and they're good. Bosch are also good. Never used abracs. DeWalt, although not in your links, are also good. Personally, I'd probably buy the Erbauer if I wanted a large set, or a smaller DeWalt set if I didn't.


Yes, I tend to agree with this :thumb:


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I should have posted something like this up too.

https://langs.co.uk/blog/2016/03/02/12-most-common-drilling-mistakes/

If it's stuff you know already Rakti don't take offence, maybe someone else will find it useful. Most important when using HSS bits are...Don't drill too fast. They may be high speed bits but full speed on your drill will probably burn the bits out; Use an oil as a lubricant if you're drilling steel; And clean your bits after use.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

DTB said:


> I should have posted something like this up too.
> 
> https://langs.co.uk/blog/2016/03/02/12-most-common-drilling-mistakes/
> 
> If it's stuff you know already Rakti don't take offence, maybe someone else will find it useful. Most important when using HSS bits are...Don't drill too fast. They may be high speed bits but full speed on your drill will probably burn the bits out; Use an oil as a lubricant if you're drilling steel; And clean your bits after use.


Very useful DTB. Thanks for posting. And no, until I read another website; see my thread here (any help much appreciated), post #13, I didn't know about low speed or lubricant.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=417905

I would never take offence at anything posted to help. After all, the poster has no way of knowing the OP's depth of knowledge.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

DTB said:


> The case is just a similar style, it's definitely not exactly the same! Many differences - colour, the finger grip near the front is recessed on one but not on the other, the angled plastic insert, the holes in the front of the silver drill holder, the writing, the rivets.....
> 
> I have some Erbauer bits and they're good. Bosch are also good. Never used abracs. DeWalt, although not in your links, are also good. Personally, I'd probably buy the Erbauer if I wanted a large set, or a smaller DeWalt set if I didn't.





Andyblue said:


> Think it really depends on what your using them for and how often your upswing, occasional use then any of them will be fine, the better the drill bit, you stand a chance of it lasting longer / staying sharper...
> 
> Yes, I tend to agree with this :thumb:


I have Erbauer HSS and masonry bits, I am at the stage now where I won't buy anything else, the HSS are much better than Bosch, Dewalt (blunt after two uses) or anything else I have tried.
The masonry ones I brought to try as I was trying to drill into a concrete lintel, we have an old house so the the walls are like steel, these Erbauer bits went through it like a hot knife through butter and after over a year of use they are still sharp.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rakti said:


> Actually, just noticed the case on the Abracs is exactly the same as this Bosch set
> 
> https://www.toolstation.com/bosch-hss-r-titanium-metal-drill-bit-set/p65460
> 
> so, who's manufacturing for who here?


 The Brazilians or the Taiwanese


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

This subject is a sore one for me.
I have tried so many times to find decent drill bit sets and the majority are snide. Nice cases, full sets and virtually disposable.
All the good quality from the past, "Dormer" for one lasted forever. Just kept sharpening them as per apprenticeship training.
Try and ask for an equivalent that has a shank that will not churn up at the slightest slip and they think you have rocks in your head!
All we can do now is buy a ****** snide set and just replace the set again. Break one and its not economical to buy a replacement.:buffer:
There probably are quality sets out there, just not found any.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Dormer and Sherwood are an industry standard. DeWalt also make some exceptional bits but not all of them are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Must add of the many brands of straight shanked Masonary dill bit kits I have bought were Bosch.
If anyone is like me and always having to drill small holes in walls (never ending task) then these are perfect.
Online, such as Amazon etc. theu are a small set up to 8mm ... without checking. Bought a set at least 6yrs ago. approx £5. Those shanks are hard and never mark.
Bought another set 2yrs ago as they were cheap and never used them yet, old ones still wont give up.
Still pic=k sets up at Aldi, Lidle and all that, crap in a word, but lovely cases.
recommend those Bosch in a little green plastic clear front. You will not regret it 100%
A Fiver ... be rude not too:lol:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Itstony said:


> Must add of the many brands of straight shanked Masonary dill bit kits I have bought were Bosch.
> If anyone is like me and always having to drill small holes in walls (never ending task) then these are perfect.
> Online, such as Amazon etc. theu are a small set up to 8mm ... without checking. Bought a set at least 6yrs ago. approx £5. Those shanks are hard and never mark.
> Bought another set 2yrs ago as they were cheap and never used them yet, old ones still wont give up.
> ...


Think you've omitted a word from your first sentence Tony. 'best' maybe?

These are the only ones on Amazon that seem to come close;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Prof...sch+Professional&rnid=1632651031&s=diy&sr=1-4

but price excl delivery.

My HSS set is from Aldi; they don't cut metal at all. Hadn't realised they didn't until this project else I'd have taken them back as not of merchantable quality, but I've had them a few years now.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Piec...ZGEQTX8ZDA3&psc=1&refRID=T0QF813DAZGEQTX8ZDA3
No these ones. 
Best is subjective, for me these are so far the best small set for quality and price "I" have used and used for the money, for the DIY jobs as described.
Was just sharing :thumb:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Itstony said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Piec...ZGEQTX8ZDA3&psc=1&refRID=T0QF813DAZGEQTX8ZDA3
> No these ones.
> Best is subjective, for me these are so far the best small set for quality and price "I" have used and used for the money, for the DIY jobs as described.
> Was just sharing :thumb:


Thanks.

Wonder if these are the same bits with the 5.5 and 7 missing;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001IBMO7C/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B001IBMO7C&pd_rd_w=zZ8PD&pf_rd_p=1055d8b2-c10c-4d7d-b50d-96300553e15d&pd_rd_wg=aJdkJ&pf_rd_r=A1A4DMFYA7NJAWT79MMD&pd_rd_r=74b09ae1-80c3-4222-a450-346b802a9846&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExVEVHUk5FWVg2UUJHJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzQ2NzIxM0ZQTjgwWjk1NFU3OSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODg1Njc5M1QzSVhLUkw4VEJJVSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

for not much more money!


----------

